# Cheap vetbed



## blackcob (2 February 2012)

Does anyone have any cheap sources for vetbed? I need two or three 48" strips to be able to keep them washed and in rotation, cheapest on eBay is £50 for three large pieces or about £20 per 48" x 60" piece delivered which seems really expensive. 

Have just spent £30 on anti-allergy bedding protectors so need a bargain.


----------



## gunnergundog (2 February 2012)

Is this bedding for your 'snotty' boy or someone else?


----------



## blackcob (2 February 2012)

Primarily snotty dog, he doesn't spend much time in the house crate but is in and out of the car crate all the time and they are lined with vet bed, plus a strip on the sofa where he sleeps would be useful so I can keep swapping in a hot-washed piece. Sofa cushions are all going to be sealed up in anti-allergen wrappings, I need something to go on top for him (and us!) to sit on, the normal sofa throw is too big to wash so frequently. 

I've seen a specific anti-mite one here but it's £30 a piece!


----------



## Ravenwood (2 February 2012)

Would it be worth asking your vet practise if they would sell you some?  They most probably use rolls and rolls of it and may well sell you some cost price - worth a shot anyway!


----------



## s4sugar (2 February 2012)

Ikea throws at £1.46 each are an easy alternative cover.

I use them as disposables for the isolation block but they do wash well and work better than vetbed on a sofa.

Vetbet was £12 at the last show I went to so £36 plus shipping would be as cheap as you'll find for three that size.

I'm going to the wholesaler on Saturday -would you like me to price check there?


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (2 February 2012)

There's someone on eBay who sells rolls of VetBed really cheaply. We got a massive roll (5m of the stuff  ) for £70 

This is them: 

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/fflamwenvetbed


----------



## blackcob (3 February 2012)

Thanks for the help guys but something wonderful has occurred, I've had a small unexpected windfall (I was in a non-fault car accident a few weeks back...) and have been able to order two strips of the anti-allergen bedding.


----------



## Ranyhyn (3 February 2012)

What is vetbed?


----------



## blackcob (3 February 2012)

Fluffy strips of bedding, can be cut to any size without fraying, wicks away moisture and dries quickly, can be hoovered and machine washed. I use it in the crates and now as a sofa liner to keep the allergic dog off the mite-infested upholstery.


----------



## CAYLA (3 February 2012)

I get mine for £10 a strip.


----------



## blackcob (3 February 2012)

How much do you charge for a private dance?


----------



## CAYLA (3 February 2012)

blackcob said:



			How much do you charge for a private dance? 

Click to expand...

I cannot dance, so far that kind of laugh I would charge a fortune and im sure it would be worth it


----------



## Vizslak (3 February 2012)

CAYLA said:



			I get mine for £10 a strip.
		
Click to expand...

Good...need a load please!


----------

